# Illustrator: Text in Form anpassen



## mephGHX (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, bin noch ein ziemlicher ie, was Illu anbelangt, habe aber jetzt bereits das ganze Forum abgesucht und nichts gefunden.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne im Illustrator 10 einen Text in eine Form setzen, d.h. wenn ich ein kreis als Pfad zeichne, möchte ich das der Text die Form des Kreises annimmt.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir diesbezüglich helfen.


----------



## Hercules (12. Dezember 2003)

Da nimmst du einfach das Texttool, das für Pfade genutzt wird. 
Siehe Hanbuch 

Hier im Forum gibt es ausserdem einen Thread der genau dieses Thema beinhaltet. (Text an Pfad anpassen...ausrichten)


----------

